# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann 7.03 3x3x3 single



## joey (Feb 5, 2012)

[youtubehd]mOv_Yd8Fjw0[/youtubehd]

Corny 

B D2 U2 B2 R B' L' B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U L R F2 L

y2 // inspection 
l U r R2' F U' R U' z2 // cross 
R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair 
U R' U R // 2nd pair 
y2' U R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair 
R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLLCP 
r M' R' U' r' R U2 M' U' r M' R' U // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.03	49	6.97	55	7.82[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.03	13	6.40	14	6.90
F2L	4.00	30	7.50	33	8.25
LL	3.03	19	6.27	22	7.26
```


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 7, 2012)

*7.03 official single NR by Cornelius Dieckmann*

[youtube]mOv_Yd8Fjw0&lc[/youtube]

This weekend I broke the magical barrier of 7.08 at last!  Done at Hessen Open.
There are two different camera angles in the video, thanks to Garret and Tim.
Also had a 7.22 single with OLL skip in the same round as well as an 8.81 average. I'm gonna upload those later (along with my 8.34 ER avg).

Tied with Mitsuki Gunji!


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Sillas (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome, Corny. Full solve and epic F2L's.


----------



## teller (Feb 7, 2012)

That was insane, Cornelius! Awesome!


----------



## Brest (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! Did you try Mitsuki's scramble?



Spoiler



[youtubehd]mOv_Yd8Fjw0[/youtubehd]


B D2 U2 B2 R B' L' B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U L R F2 L

y2 // inspection 
l U r R2' F U' R U' z2 // cross 
R' U R2 U' R' // 1st pair 
U R' U R // 2nd pair 
y2' U R' U R2 U R' // 3rd pair 
R' U R U R' U' R // 4th pair 
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLLCP 
r M' R' U' r' R U2 M' U' r M' R' U // EPLL 
alg.garron

```
Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	7.03	49	6.97	55	7.82[/COLOR]
Cross+1	2.03	13	6.40	14	6.90
F2L	4.00	30	7.50	33	8.25
LL	3.03	19	6.27	22	7.26
```


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Feb 7, 2012)

YEA BUDDY. that was a boatload of AWESOME. congrats!


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 8, 2012)

Go Conny!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!



Brest said:


> Wow! Did you try Mitsuki's scramble?


Thanks for the reconstruction, Brest and yeah, I just tried Mitsuki's scramble and it's REALLY nice  Very easy double x-cross. Had a lockup during my U-perm so I "only" got 7.09.

EDIT: Got a 9.97 OH with it  Sune and U-Perm!


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 8, 2012)

Crazy turning.It looked so hyper.This isn't really your turning style.I guess you were very lucky,because you had some crazy fast F2L recognition,you only had like one very short pause in F2L.

BTW,It's been 3 days.How is nothing on WCA yet?


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 8, 2012)

Congratulations!

Cross on top FTW


----------



## mrcubeski101 (Feb 8, 2012)

That was epic!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 8, 2012)

rubikmaster said:


> BTW,It's been 3 days.How is nothing on WCA yet?



delegate didn't have time yet to post the results


----------



## mycube (Feb 8, 2012)

Reinier Schippers said:


> delegate didn't have time yet to post the results


 
no. The delegate (Sébastien Auroux) posted the results sunday evening but the WCA had not published them till now


----------



## Brest (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes said:


> Thanks for the reconstruction, Brest and yeah, I just tried Mitsuki's scramble and it's REALLY nice  Very easy double x-cross. Had a lockup during my U-perm so I "only" got 7.09.
> 
> EDIT: Got a 9.97 OH with it  Sune and U-Perm!


Awesome! I'm glad you used one of the XXcrosses, love your skills. :tu

P.S. Noob! 

B D2 U2 B2 R B' L' B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U L R F2 L

y2 // inspection
l U r R2' F U' R U' z2 // cross
R' U2 R2 U2 R' // 1st/2nd pairs
U' L U2 L' // 3rd pair
U L' U' L // 4th pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' // OLL
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F // PLL
alg.garron


----------



## Sebastien (Feb 8, 2012)

Reinier Schippers said:


> delegate didn't have time yet to post the results


 
Delegates don't "post" results. They send them to the WCA Results team. The WCA Results team posts the results.


----------



## teller (Feb 8, 2012)

Brest said:


> B D2 U2 B2 R B' L' B2 R2 U2 B' F2 L2 U L R F2 L
> 
> y2 // inspection
> l U r R2' F U' R U' z2 // cross
> ...


 
That's really cute, Brest. 

But it is against the law to U2 before that OLL.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats! 

But how the heck did you build your cross on top and still get a 7.03?


----------



## teller (Feb 8, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Congrats!
> 
> But how the heck did you build your cross on top and still get a 7.03?


I was going to ask about the y2 during F2L...


----------



## cubernya (Feb 8, 2012)

teller said:


> I was going to ask about the y2 during F2L...


 
It was a y'


----------

